# Do you really think I'm romantic?



## lux (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello,

got a piece taken from an old theme, that I just finished that i would be happy to share and hear what you girls/guys think

Do you really think i'm romantic?

Thanks
Luca


----------



## mixolydian (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm not the greatest fan of your violins but I like the writing and arrangement a lot. Would you mind to give me a hint what your reverb setting is?


----------



## lux (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks Mixolydian. I'm not a fan either of my violins, in the sense that i like enough the overall gesture but not the timbre. 

I have to say that actually i really cant tell which lib can handle to be exposed like that. Maybe Lass, but still havent heard it playing a simple melody in an exposed context.

My reverb is Rverb, chamber settings and different wetness. I mixed samples with different inner depth so it contributes.

Luca


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 4, 2010)

I like it, too, Luca. 

And I also like to be romantic. o/~ 

ò‹æ   Âó-‹æ   Âó.‹æ   Âó/‹æ   Âó0‹æ   Âó1‹æ   Âó2‹æ   Âó3‹æ   Âó4‹æ   Âó5‹æ   Âó6‹æ   Âó7‹æ   Âó8‹æ


----------



## lux (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Gunther. 

Well, the title may suggest i'm not exactly romantic, at least not in a pretty recognizable form. I admit i often produce cheesy stuff though...

Luca


----------



## IvanP (Feb 5, 2010)

Very nice piece, Luca, you know I really enjoy your orchestral pieces 

I agree you should get some new strings 

Best,

Ivan


----------



## lux (Feb 5, 2010)

Grazie Ivàn

Luca


----------



## Rob (Feb 6, 2010)

I like it, Luca, the only thing is violins should play "legatissimo" in a sweet melody such as this, while the current version has pronounced attacks on almost every note... the strings sound isn't bad at all, IMO.


----------



## lux (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Roberto. Well the strings used are just custom violins added with SIPS and with variable attacks controlled by pitch wheel. I dunno if i like the actual result, probably not, but i can say that it is really a nightmare when i try to expose lines like those ones. And it happens a lot with my kind of writing. I spent a good time with slopes on this version and still sounds meh.

Luca


----------



## Nino Rajacic (Feb 10, 2010)

Beautiful theme Luca. I agree on the violins but they are not that bad at all. Maybe blending them bit back to the orchestra would do the job, since theme is strong enough to be recognizable even if they are not so exposed. 

I love coda, harp hits the right spot there.


----------



## lux (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks Nino!

Luca


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Feb 10, 2010)

Best part of the whole piece imo is the voicing. Nice, thick voicing. Cool voice leading too.


----------



## lux (Feb 11, 2010)

do it. do it

thanks guys.
Luca


----------



## JBacal (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice piece.

Best,
Jay


----------



## lux (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey Jay, thanks man.

Luca


----------



## Joanne Babunovic (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice work Luca. Composition is perfect fit for the finale big screen moment and nice to have something like this ready to go and done.


----------



## lux (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks Joanne!

Luca


----------

